# Fiberglass tub repair



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

While I was on a drywall and painting project, the customer asked if I could repair a fiberglass tub. 
So, I took a look at it and figured since I used to build surfboards and boats back in the day. I could get it pretty close. :thumbup: 
Here's a few pictures I took of the fiberglass tub repair:


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Nice job.

What did you use for the top coat?


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

Thank you.
I used automotive white semi-gloss paint in a aerosol can. :thumbsup:


----------

